# Alliance tires



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Any one used them? Half the price of Firestone for radial 8 ply. I like the Firestone, but not for double the money, unless they last twice as long.....mostly hay work but some road travel


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess you will need to buy a set and give us a report on them a few years from now.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Any one used them? Half the price of Firestone for radial 8 ply. I like the Firestone, but not for double the money, unless they last twice as long.....mostly hay work but some road travel


Where are they made??

Been through this a couple years ago when I had to replace the 18.4x30 rears on my 5610S...

The old folks had a hemorrhage when they heard what Firestones would cost. They wanted me to get some Chinese tires for like 1/3 the price. I torpedoed that idea right quick... made the mistake of getting some Chinese mudgrips on the pickup a few years before that for "half price" and they lasted maybe 1/4 as long as the worn-out Maxxis Mudders I replaced. They both failed within about 1,500 miles of each other... the first one blew out in Arkansas west of Texarkana on our way to Indiana, due to a knot that developed on the tread and spread halfway around the tire within about 60 miles... luckily it didn't take the entire side of the pickup bed off (fiberglass on the Ford SuperCrews). The other was failing as we got home-- truck about shook us to death the last 40 miles... looked at it the next day and she had a goose-egg on the sidewall as big as my balled-up fist. Total junk. Had between 10k and 20k miles on the tires when they went, still had a lot of tread left... never again.

Back in the mid-80's, we had to replace the rears on the 6600 Ford, because they were about slick. Grandma ended up buying "Rekord" tires from Yugoslavia or Czechoslovakia or something like that from the tire man on a big discount... They held up okay, lasted to about 50% tread or so, until one day I was planting and had the big Cole twin-seed-plate blackland planter on the 3 point (nearly bring the front end off the ground even with weights) and suddenly she listed heavy to one side... looked right and as the tire was turning, it looked like a fire hose blowing a jet of water 40 feet out into the field as the tire turned-- sidewall let go. Replaced them with Kelly's copy of the Goodyear "Dyna-Torque II's". That's the same tires she had on her when we traded her off. No complaints on the Kelly's.

I looked around for tires and found a lot of Indian tires... talked to the tire folks in Shiner and they told me they'd like for me to try them-- that was the main thing their tire distributor was carrying now because rubber was getting SO high and the Indian tires were priced about like good US rubber HAD been priced a couple years before... but she didn't have anyone with any REAL experience with them; they'd mounted a few sets in the past six months to a year, but nobody had really been running them long enough to say if they'd hold up or not. I didn't feel like being a guinea pig on them, so I passed.

Pretty much the same stuff with Rice Farmer's Co-Op and tire shops near El Campo, TX. Major brands very pricey, off-brands anywhere from 75% to around 50% the price, but still-- expensive as tires are, they have to LAST awhile to make it worth your while-- if they last less than half as long, you'd have been money ahead to buy the more expensive tires to start with, nevermind the trouble and expense of having them mounted, tubes or whatever else if you need them, etc. Gotta figure that into the equation too...

I ended up getting some Titans from a tractor dealer for $550 a piece... better than the $700+ I was quoted on Firestones and Goodyears, and even the $600 or so for Kelly's... Only mistake I made was ordering them from a dingbat gal at the dealership instead of talking to a veteran salesman... and buying the tubes from them, which turned out to be old. Had a tire-truck running buddy mount them for me "at cost" basically, but had to pay more for him to come back when the dry tubes they sold me started leaking like a sieve within a week or so. Bought replacement tubes from him; he told me that's the best way to do it anyway-- have the installer provide the tubes-- that way if there's a problem with them, he has to redo it for free... Most installers are very picky about their tubes and won't accept old or "out of freshness date" tubes from their jobbers for that very reason; so they end up getting pawned off to distributors/dealers. I DID get them to refund me the price of ONE tube-- the other they said was pinched (probably because it went flat when I was pulling off the road into the driveway, but cest les vis...)

I'd ask around for someone who's been running them awhile and find out what their reputation is before I spent the money on them, myself... hopefully you'll get good information on here... or ask around your area-- if you have rocks or gritty/gravelly soil or stalks or whatever and get a lot of abrasion, and they're made from a too-soft compound, they'll wear out or stubble puncture in no time. Same if you road them a lot. If the carcass isn't made well and you load it up, it may well blow on you, or the sidewalls give out too fast before the tread wears down. That was something one tire guy told me... "Usually the Chinese and Indian tires are about a 10-12 ply where the major brand tires are a 4 or 6 ply... that's because the off-brand plies are half the strength of the major brands-- takes twice as many plies on theirs to do the same job as a 4-6 ply major brand tire." Now, take that for what it's worth... may be salesman BS, who knows... but it's worth thinking about... If you're operating in extreme heat or extreme cold, or doing a lot of heavy tillage or draft work, or hauling a lot of heavy stuff on the 3 point and loading them up good, that's all gonna have a big bearing on what kind of tire you want and what will last, and what won't... cheaper isn't usually better IMHO.

Car and truck tires, I'll go "cheap but not TOO cheap" (NO Chinese garbage tires) but I WILL put say Douglas's on 'em from Walmart all day long... never had one fail even when all those Firestone's (or was it Goodyears) were tossing their treads/belts and blowing out and flipping all those SUV's and killing people left and right... Tried to convince my BIL of that when he buys tires for his "town truck" but he won't listen-- goes and buys the most expensive Toyos or Yokohamas or whatever he can find... A tractor tire, though, is in a whole other league... they're expensive, and you better make sure you're not getting a 'lemon', because even a CHEAP tractor tire is STILL expensive in my book...

BTW, no complaints on the Titans after a few years of use, either...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Alliance tires are made in Israel. (Which I was able to find out with a quick google search rather than automatically assuming they are Chinese). There is a huge tire distributer near here that carries a lot of Alliance and Trelleborg floatation tires. I hadn't seen that they were into lugged tires yet. It's not like you're dealing with an unknown startup company.

Btw, the Indian tires are BKT and have been getting good reviews. Galaxy is also a relatively recent entry into the lugged tire market with a very reasonable price and they're coming in with plenty of good reputation from industrial tires.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Where are they made??
> 
> Later and good luck! OL JR


Luke.....son, you missed your calling. You appear relatively youthful in your avatar pic. I think you need to go to school and study law. You would make a heck of a attorney with your gift for doublespeak.....and I am not being sarcastic or mean. You, young man, have a gift that you are not taking advantage of......don't let it waste.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Alliance tires are made in Israel. (Which I was able to find out with a quick google search rather than automatically assuming they are Chinese). There is a huge tire distributer near here that carries a lot of Alliance and Trelleborg floatation tires. I hadn't seen that they were into lugged tires yet. It's not like you're dealing with an unknown startup company.
> 
> Btw, the Indian tires are BKT and have been getting good reviews. Galaxy is also a relatively recent entry into the lugged tire market with a very reasonable price and they're coming in with plenty of good reputation from industrial tires.


Didn't say they were Chinese... just warned that IMHO you couldn't give me a Chinese tire because of my previous experience with them... maybe you should read more and comment less since you seem to miss so many facts.

You are correct, the Alliance tires are made in Israel. I got curious and looked it up awhile ago. The site I looked at listed them alongside the Galaxy tires. I hadn't heard of them either a few years ago when I was buying rears. After being "once bitten, twice shy" with the off-brand (admittedly Chinese) mudgrips and the Czech or Yugoslav "Rekords", I figured to be money ahead getting something with a little better reputation and experience to back it up. Course, that was then, this is now... Good to know that they have a good reputation (Indian tires) and that these others seem to have a good reputation as well and have been in the market awhile. That could certainly come in handy, because basically I need another set for the rears on my 2310... they're literally falling apart, but they're holding air (original 1983 tires-- don't do any real pulling with them to wear the tread off).

Basically it comes down to "what do you want to spend" and "what do you want to risk"... Course, just because it's a "name brand" tire doesn't mean what it used to... look at all those Goodyears that were blowing out and throwing treads and flipping SUV's a few years ago and killing folks... so much for "big name brand" equaling "guaranteed high quality"...

As in most things... "Caveat Emptor"... (let the buyer beware).

Later and good luck on whatever tires you get! OL JR


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

VOL... Missed his calling - yes! Was thinking writer or auctioneer.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Luke.....son, you missed your calling. You appear relatively youthful in your avatar pic. I think you need to go to school and study law. You would make a heck of a attorney with your gift for doublespeak.....and I am not being sarcastic or mean. You, young man, have a gift that you are not taking advantage of......don't let it waste.
> 
> Regards, Mike


LOL NO thanks...

My time in the police academy and law enforcement showed me all I want to see of the legal system thank you very much. I'm quite happy in my current vocation farming and ranching.

BTW-- that pic is about 10-15 years old LOL  Just gotten older and fatter since then. Cest les vis...

No offense taken and none intended; guess most folks around here subscribe to the "John Wayne" style of communication-- "talk low, talk slow, and don't say too much"... LOL  Writing down "everything" is a holdover from when I was a cop-- we were trained "write EVERYTHING down in the report-- if it's not in the report, IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!" When we had mock trials in the academy, guess who was the ONLY ONE in our class that the DA didn't tear to shreds on the witness stand?? Guess who had a six page report on a fake training incident we were to 'investigate' and write our report on for mock trials, when everyone else in class wrote 1-3 pages?? He nearly had some of them in tears he shredded them so bad... the only "lawyer trick" he could use on me was trying to get me flustered trying to find bits of information in my report... "hurry up!" trying to get me PO'd... realizing this trick, and there's no bonus points for speed, I'd just calmly say "just a minute-- it's in the report." LOL After trying that trick 2-3 times he realized I wasn't gonna fall into his trap, and told me to stand down... It was funny, but I guess you had to be there...

What rubs my fur the wrong way is people WHINING about comments... If'n it's too long for ya, DON'T FLIPPIN' READ IT! No guns held to heads around here that I can tell...

Seems pretty simple to me... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny stuff....I agree, by the time Luke got thru the jury would cry "Uncle"......like hitech said this tire is made in Israel, I thnk the Titan tires are the Goodyear brand now.....Michelin makes em too, judging by their car tires, (worth every penny) they are pricey, haven't priced em yet tho.....can't do a Chinese tire, of any kind, I'd break out in hives.....

Think I may give em a try....$5200 for Firestone or $2700 for alliance

I'll be the guinea pig that esquire Luke referenced in his closing argument.....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dawg, are they actually branded Alliance or are they Galaxy by Alliance group? I bought one Galaxy 16.9r28 two years ago for a front tire on my Valtra. It has Michelins the rest of the way around but they were backordered at the time and more than twice the money. The Galaxy lug pattern was closer to the Michelin than the BKT (which was actually $20 more than the Galaxy) so I chose the Galaxy. Two years and 400(?) hours on the tractor isn't a great test yet, though. So far, so good.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Funny stuff....I agree, by the time Luke got thru the jury would cry "Uncle"......like hitech said this tire is made in Israel, I thnk the Titan tires are the Goodyear brand now.....Michelin makes em too, judging by their car tires, (worth every penny) they are pricey, haven't priced em yet tho.....can't do a Chinese tire, of any kind, I'd break out in hives.....
> 
> Think I may give em a try....$5200 for Firestone or $2700 for alliance
> 
> I'll be the guinea pig that esquire Luke referenced in his closing argument.....


You buyin' radials?? Yeah, that's a BIG price difference.

Basically, as long as they last about 60% as long as the Firestones, you should at least break even... that's *sorta* figuring in mounting costs as well, more or less.

My old folks are so tight you can stick a quarter in their butt they'll grind it down to a dime, or as my BIL in Indiana says "my brother was SO tight he squeaked when he walked!" and I tend to be pretty "cost-conscious" too, but I've learned the hard way there's SOME things that you just don't want to "go dirt cheap" on... Still, given THAT much difference, I'd do the exact same thing. After all, no guarantee that you buy the tires at twice the cost that they'll last twice as long, either, which they'd have to do to "break even" on the flip side...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Dawg, are they actually branded Alliance or are they Galaxy by Alliance group? I bought one Galaxy 16.9r28 two years ago for a front tire on my Valtra. It has Michelins the rest of the way around but they were backordered at the time and more than twice the money. The Galaxy lug pattern was closer to the Michelin than the BKT (which was actually $20 more than the Galaxy) so I chose the Galaxy. Two years and 400(?) hours on the tractor isn't a great test yet, though. So far, so good.


He quoted me Alliance but after looking at their website, I'm not real sure....the odd tire is a 14.9x24 not available in all tires 18.4x34 rears are common among most types....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Any one used them? Half the price of Firestone for radial 8 ply. I like the Firestone, but not for double the money, unless they last twice as long.....mostly hay work but some road travel





somedevildawg said:


> Funny stuff....I agree, by the time Luke got thru the jury would cry "Uncle"......like hitech said this tire is made in Israel, I thnk the Titan tires are the Goodyear brand now.....Michelin makes em too, judging by their car tires, (worth every penny) they are pricey, haven't priced em yet tho.....can't do a Chinese tire, of any kind, I'd break out in hives.....
> Think I may give em a try....$5200 for Firestone or $2700 for alliance
> I'll be the guinea pig that esquire Luke referenced in his closing argument.....


 Are you looking at a radial or an 8ply bias? I would make sure that your tire shop isn't comparing a bias Alliance with a Firestone radial......that would somewhat explain the big price difference. After having my first set of radials I wouldn't want to go back to bias tires in a tractor that I would use often......worth the price difference in the smoother ride and they are supposed to last a good bit longer on the road.

I bought Firestone radial all traction 14.9x24 tires this past summer $800 each. I don't know the price on 18.4x34s but 18.4x38 Firestone radial all traction were about $1,200 each.....assuming that 18.4x34s are about the same price or a little less your tire dealer seems a little high on his price for Firestone.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

One thing about the galaxy/alliance, they are a little narrower tread than a Michelin, probably narrower than a firestone too. Not a lot, but if you need every last bit of width, that could be a consideration.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they are radials.....i definitely will have radials, think my dealer is a bit high....$1k a piece on the 14.9x24.....mounted. Other price was mounted as well.....



8350HiTech said:


> One thing about the galaxy/alliance, they are a little narrower tread than a Michelin, probably narrower than a firestone too. Not a lot, but if you need every last bit of width, that could be a consideration.


I thought about that as well, they do appear to be narrower.....but they have different designs but not a very informative website.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

i have them! nice tires! for how cold it gets here no cracking at all! on my 806 they look good and pull good. 18.4r34s over here


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I tell ya what to do.....tell your tire dealer he better get his prices inline cause you can buy them cheaper in NC and have them delivered as well.......delivery will just cost you lunch at the wild chicken.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Had some freh rutabegas yesterday at the Wild Chicken....man were they good


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Had some freh rutabegas yesterday at the Wild Chicken....man were they good


 Never had rutabagas before......kind of like a turnip? I don't know how many times in the past couple months I wished I had a plate of Wild Chicken yard bird and Lima beans n rice.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I put Galaxy's all round on my M9540 this spring and I ended up spending around 3,000 (cad) and that is what it was going to cost me for just the front in a radial with firestone/michellin. Also went to a 360/70R24 instead of the 12.4x24 so they are wider and got 18.4R30s on the back, After haying and tillage and now working in the bush pulling logs out in the snow and ice they are holding up fantastic!

As someone stated before they have a great reputation. Around here the Galaxy's have a great reputation in the forestry sector where they have to have really heavy duty tires.

I will let you know in a few more years once the miles are on them but the titans I replaced were only 4-5 years old and they failed at the plys and rotted out. It seems like quality is almost the same no matter who you get these days.

Anyways good luck and for the price difference I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are going to trade it off, buy whatever. If you are going to run it till the tires wear out, buy Firestone, or Michelin. You really do get what you pay for when it comes to front tires on a loader tractor.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have had my one and only set of Titans to. Never again!!! Mel


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's a side-by-side of the Michelin and the Galaxy. 
(Michelin on your left (passenger side) and Galaxy EarthPro on your right)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> I have had my one and only set of Titans to. Never again!!! Mel


I thought the Titans were the Goodyear tires? Or the Goodyear was the Titans....or was this simply a clash of the Titans in my mind.....either way, I would only assume that Goodyear had a decent tire, although I've never been overly impressed with Goodyear passenger tires. I think they used to be OEM suppliers?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I thought the Titans were the Goodyear tires? Or the Goodyear was the Titans....or was this simply a clash of the Titans in my mind.....either way, I would only assume that Goodyear had a decent tire, although I've never been overly impressed with Goodyear passenger tires. I think they used to be OEM suppliers?


Yea Titans are Good Years.Maybe they changed the name because of the bad reputTion that the "good for a year tire" have?I had quite a few good year tires separate on pickups and trailers.They were all OEM tires.No help with any warranty on any of them,I'm sure they were overloaded at times but the tires that I replaced them with don't have near the issues.The last straw was the FWA tires the side walls cracked out,their excuse was they didn't make that tire anymore although it still had 60% tread.

My Kubota came with Titans I have my fingers crossed on them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had pretty good luck with American Farmer, made by STA. Specialty Tires of America. Have a set of their tires on the back of my JD401C.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

According to our local ag tire shop Titan bought out Goodyear's ag tire line about 2-3 years ago. If you find any Goodyear ag tires there are leftovers.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I had some Dyna-Torque II's on a tractor and they were okay, but nothing special... didn't hold up as well as I thought they should have. Not like they rotted out or started separating really early, but I thought they should have lasted a couple years longer than they did, considering what they were doing.

I've never been impressed by ANY Goodyear tires to tell the truth. Overpriced and nothing special IMHO...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My 91 F-150 came with Goodyear Wranglers on it... they looked REAL good in the showroom, but before the truck was even out of warranty they were SO bald that you could have read a newspaper through the tread... they were practically SLICK! They lasted MAYBE 28,000 miles, IIRC...

They were SO slick I couldn't even save them for implement or trailer tires... just too far gone. Belts showing in places...

AFAIC, you couldn't GIVE me a set of car/truck tires that say "Goodyear" on them... not worth the expense and trouble of mounting them! Just absolute junk tires...

Maybe their retail tires are a little better, but I'm not wasting money to find out. The ones they sold Ford for OEM tires must've been made out of old pencil erasers or something-- certainly not a decent tread compound...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Here's a side-by-side of the Michelin and the Galaxy.
> (Michelin on your left (passenger side) and Galaxy EarthPro on your right)


Are they the same size or is the one on the left supposed to be wider?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Are they the same size or is the one on the left supposed to be wider?


The are the "same" size but the Michelin 16.9 has a bit wider stance than the Galaxy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> The are the "same" size but the Michelin 16.9 has a bit wider stance than the Galaxy.


It did appear that way in the side by side pic you posted....noticed tonight a bit less cleat overlap on the Michelins also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've actually had great luck with Good Year and Titans both. They seem to hold up a lot better with the brush I run over in the orchards. I know for most guys puncture resistance isn't a huge issue but for me it's more of an issue than the tires longevity. I can still work with a bald tire that holds air easier than one with 100% tread that's flat!
Just my $.02


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

We used to have a Deere 4520 (The big one) with a Titan and an Akuret. The Titan was put on 4 years before the Akuret. We sold the tractor this spring, but the Akuret and the Titan were both at 25%. The Titan was cracked pretty badly, but it was at least 10 years old. The Akuret was just wearing down quickly.

I refuse to buy a Goodyear vehicle tire. They're junk. I switched to Coopers, and they last much longer.

I'd buy a cheaper brand tire in a heartbeat, but remember that you won't get the same life. Firestones are the best in my mind, but the cost is pretty steep!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive had great luck with Titan and Continental tractor tires. Continental truck tires also last a long time.
I have BKT's on the front of my 7040 and I'm not impressed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ive had great luck with Titan and Continental tractor tires. Continental truck tires also last a long time.I have BKT's on the front of my 7040 and I'm not impressed.


I like them as well, OEM on JD.....but there is no continental ag tires....they are now Mitas


----------

